# The Honest Kitchen's Embark/Ziwipeak



## AlohaBunny (Nov 2, 2012)

So in the quest to feed Bunny the best food possible, I ended up purchasing a sample size of The Honest Kitchen's Embark dehydrated food. Bunny will lick at it and eat a little but doesn't seem that thrilled about it. She's not that food motivated, so sometimes she's hard to gauge on how she really feels about food. I feed her Orijen kibbles and she likes them, so I am not too upset that she didn't take to the dehydrated. I was just trying to offer her some more variety and it seemed like a very high quality topper. The lady at the specialty pet store even talked me into it over Ziwipeak (which, I know so many of you feed and I wanted to try!).

Anyways, I emailed Ziwipeak and they are sending Bun some samples. My question though is, is it like the freeze dried beef liver treats? She goes nuts for those. Do I have to rehydrate it like the Embark before offering it to her so it's meaty or can she eat it like the treats? Also, should I try offering Bunny the Embark again or give up on it? I hate throwing it out when she won't eat it. Has anyone's Chi changed their mind about something kinda weird like a dehydrated food? I think maybe it was just odd to her the first time? I mean, I guess it won't totally go to waste, my best friend has a Boston Terrier that eats like a hog.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ziwipeak is air dried raw. It comes in a bag like kibble. It looks like small squares of beef jerky. You don't have to rehydrate it or anything. Just scoop an serve. I do add a little water, but you don't have to. 

Re: THK, I really don't know. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I give my chi THK Embark. He loves it, so does my golden retriever. But Angel is so food motivated. He will eat absolutely "anything!" My golden, on the other hand could care less about food. When I prepare the THK in the morning I don't have to call her to eat. She comes and stays til she is finished. I also give them Wellness Core in the evening. Angel pretty much inhales his food.


----------



## AlohaBunny (Nov 2, 2012)

Well today was kind of sucessful. I made a tablespoon of Embark and offered it to her before her Orijen kibble and she ate it. However, I think she only ate it because the cat was in the same room and she is convinced he is trying to steal her food. Haha. Can't wait to try Ziwipeak!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

You could have requested free samples from Honest kitchen


----------

